# TV Host Rants against extreme Islamists and the lack of Action from the white House



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

You go girl...you're calling for what every right minded person is calling for ..someone somewhere to put an end to these atrocities..


http://video.foxnews.com/v/43654708...sm-goes-viral/?intcmp=obnetwork#sp=show-clips


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

What a load of crap...  What does this twit want Obama to do?...  HOW does she expect him to stop every nut job from radicalizing on the internet and picking up an OH SO available GUN and killing people randomly?   She is an idiot.....   YET  I'd be willing to bet she would be the first one SCREAMING about "privacy" if her emails and internet surfing were monitored to the extent that would be needed to catch a would be killer BEFORE he killed..

But what else can be expected to come out of the mouths of the kids on the curvy couch at FAUX News


----------



## Josiah (Jul 29, 2015)

Obama paid his respects to the victims, he condemned the incident, American flags were flown at half mast. What more should he have done?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Obama paid his respects to the victims, he condemned the incident, American flags were flown at half mast. What more should he have done?



Well, according to this so called news anchor.. he should have condemned and insulted Islam... and all Muslim Americans.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 29, 2015)

[h=1]
Hail the Patriots Among Us[/h]72-year-old vet Harry Tracey has beenarrested after walking into an Army recruiter's office in Conyers, Georgia with a pistol to "keep the guys on their toes" in case a Muslim came to kill them.

Aren't we lucky to have people like this aroundlayful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2015)

More Faux News, reliably slanted to make President Obama appear weak, negligent, or whatever flavour is popular this week. How is promoting religious intolerance, and targeting Muslim Americans on the home front beneficial to anything other than inciting further riots/violence by the disaffected? Terrorism is a multi dimensional problem, not fixable by a paint by number approach.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

It is good to have FOX NEWS as they broadcast for both the conservatives and the liberals.   Their staff consists of both conservatives and liberals.   So what is so wrong with that idea.   It is likely better than the only far far left liberals that try to keep a couple other news channels going.

I include FOX NEWS as one of the channels I watch, along with NBC, CBS, ABC.   And occasionally I try one or the other of the far far left channels but it only takes a short while to realize just how far left, one sided they are, and move back to more centered broadcast.   I am thinking that it is MSNBC that is one of those far far left ones that I don't follow much anymore.   Surprised Rachell Maddow is still there.   She could not keep her radio show going but MSNBC picked her up.  Maybe that is why MSNBC ratings have fallen over the time since.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I  agree with this comment......

"When vacuous blondes like this gal and Mr trump with zero military experience between them think that sending ground troops in to another unwinnable war is a no brainer it truly is a NO BRAINER!"


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I  agree with this comment......
> 
> "When vacuous blondes like this gal and Mr trump with zero military experience between them think that sending ground troops in to another unwinnable war is a no brainer it truly is a NO BRAINER!"



Fox should hire some doctorate prepared commentators like Rachael Maddow..  Now that is ONE smart cookie...  Makes the bloviating blonde look like a fool..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

It is so easy for a 22 year old little blonde to garner attention by running her mouth on a subject that is far more complex than she could ever fathom.  Faux "news" is a huge joke and only serves to keep the ill-informed stirred up.  She and her mother ship (Faux) should be ashamed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fox should hire some doctorate prepared commentators like Rachael Maddow..  Now that is ONE smart cookie...  Makes the bloviating blonde look like a fool..


Rachael Maddow has far too much class and integrity to ever work for the trash can of TV news (faux).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Obama paid his respects to the victims, he condemned the incident, American flags were flown at half mast. What more should he have done?



He did what any President would do.



BobF said:


> It is good to have FOX NEWS as they broadcast for both the conservatives and the liberals.   Their staff consists of both conservatives and liberals.   So what is so wrong with that idea.



I watch Fox at times also, and they absolutely right-wing only, fair and balanced, no viewer can honestly say that.   http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/04/10/rupert-murdoch-is-dead-wrong-about-fox-news-pro/198835




> But Fox News has not just given "voice and hope" to conservative news watchers. The network has been instrumental in helping Republicans for years by actively promoting and fundraising for GOP candidates, serving as a staging ground for numerous network employees to prep runs for office, championing Republicans' legislative goals, and systematically smearing and lying about an immeasurable number of Democrats, progressives, and any policy initiatives the network found insufficiently conservative.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

Time to take a moment and read some ratings about cable TV stations.    This hated FOX NEWS is consistently better than the others by large numbers.   And they do use other than far right persons for their content.   I will look that up later but for now this is for the stations themselves.    Some need to really check out why they hate the FOX NEWS presentations which seems to make you look like the one out of control, not FOX NEWS.   I only watch FOX NEWS for a couple hours each day, scattered over parts of the day.   We start the day with NBC, but after the national news portion we start ignoring the TV and do some productive things.   So here is the link.   It is good to try different channels to avoid mind locking on a certain bias.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/07/28/cable-news-ratings-for-monday-july-27-2015/438437/

[h=1]Cable News Ratings for Monday, July 27, 2015[/h] 		 		Categories: Cable News Daily Ratings 
*Written By Amanda Kondolojy*
 			July 28th, 2015






*Live + Same Day Cable News Daily Ratings for Monday, July 27, 2015*


Total DayP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s) FOXN 1,205 221 435CNN 425 125 207MSNBC 441 93 189CNBC 168 61 84FBN 60 12 27HLN 259 118 140PrimetimeP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s) FOXN 2,343 429 877CNN 499 143 232MSNBC 863 176 370CNBC 225 92 95FBN 44 11 21HLN 308 101 141NetMorning programs (6-9 AM)P2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNFOX AND FRIENDS 891 197 391CNN NEW DAY 305 116 163MSNBCMORNING JOE 410 78 212CNBCTotal Program Combo 135 40 74HLN MORNING EXPRESS W/ MEADE 246 137 169Net5PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNFIVE, THE 2,116 340 670CNN SITUATION ROOM 579 112 235MSNBED SHOW 637 71 202CNBCFAST MONEY 226 64 107HLN NANCY GRACE 81 38 24Net6PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNSPECIAL RPT W/BRET BAIER 2,004 285 624CNN SITUATION ROOM 576 164 306MSNBPOLITICS NATION 651 106 209CNBCMAD MONEY 173 39 98HLN FORENSIC FILES 104 35 35Net7PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNON THE RECORD W/GRETA 1,711 251 567CNN ERIN BURNETT OUTFRONT 585 194 327MSNBHARDBALL WITH C. MATTHEWS 856 166 377CNBCCOSTCO CRAZE, THE 148 53 75HLN FORENSIC FILES 197 81 85Net8PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNTHE OREILLY FACTOR 2,832 437 979CNN ANDERSON COOPER 360 622 144 274MSNBALL IN W/ CHRIS HAYES 771 155 345CNBCSHARK TANK 304 112 129HLN NANCY GRACE 332 104 142Net9PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNKELLY FILE, THE 2,363 455 903CNN ANDERSON COOPER 360 425 131 208MSNBRACHEL MADDOW SHOW 1,073 210 434CNBCBLUE COLLAR MILLIONAIRES 180 80 74HLN DR DREW 304 113 159Net10PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNHANNITY 1,832 395 747CNN CNN TONIGHT 450 155 215MSNBLAST WORD W/ L. ODONNELL 742 159 329CNBCBLUE COLLAR MILLIONAIRES 188 85 80HLN CNN SPOTLIGHT 290 102 147HLN FORENSIC FILES 288 72 98Net11PMP2+ (000s)25-54 (000s)35-64 (000s)FOXNTHE OREILLY FACTOR 1,106 269 431CNN ANDERSON COOPER 360 452 145 226MSNBALL IN W/ CHRIS HAYES 316 83 165CNBCAMERICAN GREED 148 70 74HLN FORENSIC FILES 399 146 179

*For other days cable news ratings click here.*- Nielsen TV Ratings Data: ©2015 The Nielsen Company. All Rights Reserved.
*P2+ = viewers over the age of 2*
*(25-54) = Adults 25-54 viewing*
*(35-64) = Adults 35-64 viewing*
*Prime Time = 8-11pm*
*LIVE+SD*:  The number that watched a program either while it was broadcast OR  watched via DVR on the same day [through 3AM the next day] the program  was broadcast. For more information see Numbers 101.
Scratch = when a show's audience fails to meet minimum Nielsen reporting levels. For more information go here.
*Nielsen Cable Network Coverage Estimates** (as of July, 2015)*
*CNN/HLN:* 96.374 million HHs
*CNBC:* 92.537 million HHs
*FNC: *93.915 million HHs
*MSNBC:* 93.399 million HHs
*Fox Business:* 83.754 million HHs
*Follow TV by the Numbers on Twitter, Facebook, Google+, Tumblr  or RSS for all the latest.*
   				  Tags: American Morning Ratings, Anderson Cooper 360 Ratings, CNBC Ratings, CNN Ratings, Dr. Drew Ratings, Early Start Ratings, Ed Show Ratings, Erin Burnett OutFront Ratings, Fast Money Ratings, FOX & Friends Ratings, Fox Business Network Ratings, Fox News Ratings, Hannity Ratings, Hardball Ratings, HLN Ratings, John King USA Ratings


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

You know how many people watch, fascinated at any freak show, car wreck, house fire, homicide scene?  Bet if those who buy into the fox BS were separated from the "rubber neckers", wouldn't be much left.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

What can I say.... lots of Americans are stupid and believe what FOX says..  Lots are racist and LOVE any attack on President Obama they can hear.. FOX provides this..


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fox should hire some doctorate prepared commentators like Rachael Maddow..  Now that is ONE smart cookie...  Makes the bloviating blonde look like a fool..



The "bloviating blonde" is a licensed and experienced lawyer. She is from the real world and not academia or media.  A jazz solo before every story does not necessarily make one smarter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> The "bloviating blonde" is a licensed and experienced lawyer. She is from the real world and not academia or media.  A jazz solo before every story does not necessarily make one smarter.



She may be all that and a bag of chips... Still, her tirade doesn't exactly say a lot for her intelligence.   What was it exactly she expected the president to do?  What is HER solution to the radicalizing of Americans?   Did she give one?   OR was it just a BLOVIATING blow fest of no value other than to bash the President?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> The "bloviating blonde" is a licensed and experienced lawyer. She is from the real world and not academia or media.  A jazz solo before every story does not necessarily make one smarter.



I just read her complete Bio.  She is a attended college in Nevada, she is from RED state South Dakota but no where does it indicate a law degree, but that aside, he life experiences at 22 are practically nil and you talk about academia, she is just out of college and her entire background is Republican including her parents training from an early age.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

figures


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What can I say.... lots of Americans are stupid and believe what FOX says..  Lots are racist and LOVE any attack on President Obama they can hear.. FOX provides this..



Now right here is a stupid and unneeded comment.  Most people in the US are not racist at all.   But we do have to live with some very uneducated folks that can not think.   Maddow is great?    Why is she losing listeners all the time.   Being a college graduate is no guarantee of good thinking or brilliance.   Calling people racist for not liking Obama's ways of leading and destroying the US economy?   Nothing racist in that thought is there?

I can see that nobody really read what was posted or they would understand that FOX NEWS gets its following by using some real, and mixed far left and conservative presentations.   If Maddow is such a great person then she should be gaining followers and not losing them.   I repeat her radio show failed to draw any followers or money so she became unemployed and that was when MSNBC picked her up.

Americans are not racist as some think.   We do not like a bankrupt nation at all, and that is where we are going but for the next election where your secret love Obama can not longer stand in.   Give me Hillary.   She will be lot better than what we have.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I just read her complete Bio.  She is a attended college in Nevada, she is from RED state South Dakota but no where does it indicate a law degree, but that aside, he life experiences at 22 are practically nil and you talk about academia, she is just out of college and her entire background is Republican including her parents training from an early age.



???

 Syracuse Nevada?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megyn_Kelly


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks like you are talking about Megyn Kelly... um..... the twit is actually Tomi Lahren...  think you've got you FOXY cuties mixed up.  But I agree.. they all look alike  LOL!!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What can I say.... lots of Americans are stupid and believe what FOX says..  Lots are racist and LOVE any attack on President Obama they can hear.. FOX provides this..



No, the thread drifted towards Maddow who is Kelly's direct competition.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Looks like you are talking about Megyn Kelly... um..... the twit is actually Tomi Lahren...  think you've got you FOXY cuties mixed up.  But I agree.. they all look alike  LOL!!!



No, the thread drifted towards Maddow who is Kelly's direct competition.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 29, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> No, the thread drifted towards Maddow who is Kelly's direct competition.



I wasn't..   I was referring to the bloviator in the OP..  not Kelly..


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

One thing I am not able to freely do, is post the employees that are liberals.    I have found one, but many others just do not show personal preferences.   

Alen Colmes.

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/personalities/alan-colmes/bio/#s=a-d


Will try to find some others, somehow, as liberals do work and speak at FOX NEWS

To hear his reports, he is among the liberal minded ones.





*Geraldo Rivera Reports*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> ???
> 
> Syracuse Nevada?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megyn_Kelly



From Rapid City (her hometown)  news:

*"Lahren didn't want to leave Rapid City but to go into political commentary she would have to expand her horizons.
*
*She  chose University of Nevada, Las Vegas and became a panelist and then  host on the UNLV political roundtable show called “The Scramble.” On the  show, students discuss the issues of the day."
*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> ???
> 
> Syracuse Nevada?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megyn_Kelly



Since when are we talking about Megyn Kelly?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> One thing I am not able to freely do, is post the employees that are liberals.    I have found one, but many others just do not show personal preferences.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/personalities/alan-colmes/bio/#s=a-d
> 
> Will try to find some others, somehow, as liberals do work and speak at FOX NEWS.




Hahahahahahaha happy hunting.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hahahahahahaha happy hunting.



They do exist on FOX NEWS.   Just need to find their names and post them, just for you.   Hoping to catch you with your eyes open for a change.

FOX NEWS is probably one of the best cross party stations.   Something that is really good for all the TV news groups to do.   Any folks or stations that just love to present hate towards the non Democrat ideas are not good presenters of news and opinions.    Soon have a new government and either party will be better than what we have these days.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> They do exist on FOX NEWS.   Just need to find their names and post them, just for you.   Hoping to catch you with your eyes open for a change.
> 
> FOX NEWS is probably one of the best cross party stations.   Something that is really good for all the TV news groups to do.   Any folks or stations that just love to present hate towards the non Democrat ideas are not good presenters of news and opinions.    Soon have a new government and either party will be better than what we have these days.



Yeah Bob, you do that......I'm waiting. *tapping foot, hands on hips, big smile on face*


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

I have already posted two names and they both do shows of their own, so I have proved my comment about both parties working for FOX NEWS.   No need for you to continue your nasty attitude.   There are more for sure that are liberals in their voting ways, but maybe just not a big deal made at FOX NEWS as they are really pretty much in the line of telling news regardless, not checking left or right.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> I have already posted two names and they both do shows of their own, so I have proved my comment about both parties working for FOX NEWS.   No need for you to continue your nasty attitude.   There are more for sure that are liberals in their voting ways, but maybe just not a big deal made at FOX NEWS as they are really pretty much in the line of telling news regardless, not checking left or right.



Translation:  I am full of it and have been found out.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It is so easy for a 22 year old little blonde to garner attention by running her mouth on a subject that is far more complex than she could ever fathom.  Faux "news" is a huge joke and only serves to keep the ill-informed stirred up.  She and her mother ship (Faux) should be ashamed.



This 20 year old you complain about does not work for FOX NEWS as you incorrectly state.   If folks actually counter all your errors the number would be quite large.

Tomi Lahren works for One America News.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomi_Lahren


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

She aspires to work for faux.  In any event my comments about her being totally unqualified to make the statements she makes, stands.  Bob, you of all people should never suggest anyone makes erroneous statements,  without out them, your comments would be nil.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fox should hire some doctorate prepared commentators like Rachael Maddow..  Now that is ONE smart cookie...  Makes the bloviating blonde look like a fool..



Rachael Maddow!  I would love to see her and [your choice of mouthy right-winger] go toe to toe in a live political debate. It would be mere child's play for her; the opponent wouldn't fare well.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> She aspires to work for faux.  In any event my comments about her being totally unqualified to make the statements she makes, stands.  Bob, you of all people should never suggest anyone makes erroneous statements,  without out them, your comments would be nil.



Jim, I wonder really what you are intending to say as most of your comments are one sided and not at all true or real.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Rachael Maddow!  I would love to see her and [your choice of mouthy right-winger] go toe to toe in a live political debate. It would be mere child's play for her; the opponent wouldn't fare well.



If she is so great, then why has she had fallen followers for the last several years?   She is good for the far left folks but still not bringing MSNBC up much at all compared to FOX NEWS.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What can I say.... lots of Americans are stupid and believe what FOX says..  Lots are racist and LOVE any attack on President Obama they can hear.. FOX provides this..



It's just wonderful that you are so blessed with the intellect and understanding to make such a comment about your so called STUPID AND Racist FELLOW AMERICANS.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 29, 2015)

BobF said:


> If she is so great, then why has she had fallen followers for the last several years?   She is good for the far left folks but still not bringing MSNBC up much at all compared to FOX NEWS.




I have no knowledge of the dynamics involved affecting respective ratings of MSNBC and FOX news, but instead am making a personal observation and expressing a personal opinion as to Rachael Maddow's intellect, grasp of the political scene, and her skill in verbally sifting and separating fact from Bull$h!t.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I  agree with this comment......
> 
> "When vacuous blondes like this gal and Mr trump with zero military experience between them think that sending ground troops in to another unwinnable war is a no brainer it truly is a NO BRAINER!"



I have no axe to grind in this debate. My first thought was that this young woman looks like a Barbie Doll, and she does, but she is not dumb. I also wondered whether she was reading from a script, but her answers in the interview were spontaneous and spoken with conviction. The political slant of Fox news did not go unnoticed but I'm sure this was not their most extreme effort. Far from it.

My very first thought though was to search for a rant by Adam Hills on the BBC show "The Last Leg" where he decided to start a campaign of mockery against ISIS after they burned a Jordanian pilot alive. It's very rude so don't go there if you don't like that kind of comedy.



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajmvqRd6DzE


----------



## BobF (Jul 30, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I have no knowledge of the dynamics involved affecting respective ratings of MSNBC and FOX news, but instead am making a personal observation and expressing a personal opinion as to Rachael Maddow's intellect, grasp of the political scene, and her skill in verbally sifting and *separating fact from Bull$h!t.*



That becomes a near impossible job from both sides of observation.   It is only valid for the one making the decision.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 30, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I have no knowledge of the dynamics involved affecting respective ratings of MSNBC and FOX news, but instead am making a personal observation and expressing a personal opinion as to Rachael Maddow's intellect, grasp of the political scene, and her skill in verbally sifting and separating fact from Bull$h!t.



Amen to that..  I love to listen to Rachael..  she sets up the scenario and explains the history behind it and gives lots of backstory.. which is really involved.. and usually will bring out a pertinent guest and ALWAYS asks that guest if she got anything wrong in her explanation..  She is a joy to listen too.   Unfortunately, it requires some intellect and an attention span longer than a flea to appreciate and follow Rachael's presentations.   It's not just a lot of anger, bashing and fear mongering like FOX..


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Amen to that..  I love to listen to Rachael..  she sets up the scenario and explains the history behind it and gives lots of backstory.. which is really involved.. and usually will bring out a pertinent guest and ALWAYS asks that guest if she got anything wrong in her explanation..  She is a joy to listen too.   Unfortunately, it requires some intellect and an attention span longer than a flea to appreciate and follow Rachael's presentations.   It's not just a lot of anger, bashing and fear mongering like FOX..



Yes, she is truly a "breath of fresh air" amid the ocean of hot air in today's political discourse.


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

Something to wonder about.   If Rachael  is so great, why isn't MSNBC gaining in popularity?    Maybe her topic is not so popular as some wish it were.   So therein lies the truth.   Maybe?   Something to consider.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 31, 2015)

BobF said:


> Something to wonder about.   If Rachael  is so great, why isn't MSNBC gaining in popularity?    Maybe her topic is not so popular as some wish it were.   So therein lies the truth.   Maybe?   Something to consider.



Hahahaha...  I think I explained that in my last post..  It requires people to pay attention and to follow her intellect..  It's a lot easier to watch FOX BS ranting and raving than it is to listen to Rachael and LEARN something.  Unfortunately... it's EASIER to watch FOX and stay angry.   Lots of people like the easy way.


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hahahaha...  I think I explained that in my last post..  It requires people to pay attention and to follow her intellect..  It's a lot easier to watch FOX BS ranting and raving than it is to listen to Rachael and LEARN something.  Unfortunately... it's EASIER to watch FOX and stay angry.   Lots of people like the easy way.



Nice try but useless answer to my question.   You are saying all but a few of the people of the US are idiots.   What is your measure and why.   Speed of listening is not a good measure.   Ability to understand is more a measure against the speaker than the listener.   

The answer must be that most people prefer more general and broader news rather than the one sided and hateful stuff some folks really like.   She is not winning the listening race, so she is not producing like she should.   I wonder when MSNBC will cut her down, or off.   MSNBC needs more following or they can not keep going.   This point has been brought up in the past and questioned the wisdom of keeping Rachel at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 31, 2015)

You may take what you want from my post..  and leave the rest...


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

QuickSilver, your posts are nothing to read so what do I leave?

Here is something to read about Rachel and her not caring about your hero.    Maybe Obama is not the hero you should be following.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rachel_Maddow

[h=2]Political views[/h] Distinguishing herself from others on the left, Maddow said she's a  "national security liberal" and in a different interview that she's not  "a partisan."[SUP][54][/SUP][SUP][55][/SUP] _The New York Times_ called her a "defense policy wonk"[SUP][42][/SUP][SUP][54][/SUP] and Maddow has written _Drift: The Unmooring of American Military Power_  (2012), a book on the role of the military in postwar American  politics. During the 2008 presidential election, Maddow did not formally  support any candidate. *Concerning Barack Obama's  candidacy, Maddow said during the primaries, "I have never and still  don't think of myself as an Obama supporter, either professionally or  actually."[SUP][56][/SUP]*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

Speaking as a Canadian bystander with no political axe to grind, it seems to me that whether or not one agrees with any or all of Ms Maddow's opinions, she obviously is  an intelligent, highly educated, well informed, and ethical journalist. These qualities should be respected in today's media free-for-all.


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

My answer to that highly educated comment is that the US has a lot of highly educated people.   Whether they are really smart and capable is another question to look into.   Many of our politicians claim to be highly educated but they can not seem to prove it with their work.

Education does not count for many as they can't seem to handle the jobs.   One of the US's billionaire's has only a portion of higher education.   He was smarter than many for his business skills and how to lead a company from 'who are they' to one very well known name of Micro Soft.   Education does not count for much, it is how you handle yourself and your responsibilities that seems to work best.    Look to Einstein and his accepted education and smarts.   Truly a smart person and educated but he had no idea how to do much at all.    He was lost in the world of theories and through his ideas many other much more practical persons developed atom bombs and factories to make the ingredients.    No way for Einstein to do all that himself.   He was a thinker, not a doer.    Both thinkers and doers are needed in today's societies.

This is how I see things.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

You totally missed what Shalimar said with your focus on education.  Not only is she well educated she is also intelligent, well informed and ethical.  She is not one of the "educated fools" you hint at.


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You totally missed what Shalimar said with your focus on education.  Not only is she well educated she is also intelligent, well informed and ethical.  She is not one of the "educated fools" you hint at.



Well, why is she not more respected if having all those abilities you speak of.    Tossed from a previous job, her radio show and no listeners.   Not doing well for MSNBC and wonder why?   If she is so brilliant then she should see her errors and change to something more folks would like to listen too.   So I wonder what class of education she might have taken on.   It must appear then to be biased far left liberal.   Certainly not one of impressing most folks.   She is not doing so well there.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh stop...  She is respected A WHOLE LOT!!....  Just not in YOUR circles...  You really need to get out more..  lol!!   I don't respect any of the Conservative crap on FOX....  So...?????


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

It's impossible to get Bob to understand or agree to anything not in the Faux "news" inventory.


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's impossible to get Bob to understand or agree to anything not in the Faux "news" inventory.



I don't listen to FOX NEWS only as you and others keep claiming.   Right now the TV is showing us NBC and it will likely go to other channels later as NBC can be pretty boring much of the time.   We also start the morning with NBC news but that again turns into some rather stupid activities.   Sometimes the NBC channels get stuck into sports and we never watch sports so that takes NBC and ABC away and we get nothing but CBS for local or national news.   

For the most part our standard stations are just junk stuff so the wife watches cooking shows and sometimes I go watch house repairs and sales programs.   Really some rather boring stuff.   The wife reads and will sometimes look at the TV with the sound turned way down.   I move to my little corner and spend time on the forums.   Seldom do we turn to FOX NEWS to pass the time.   But some of you doubters need to watch some of the FOX NEWS presentations as they can be informing.   

But so many folks don't want to be informed of anything but their own political nonsense.   Far far left is just that, MSNBC,
political nonsense.


----------



## BobF (Jul 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh stop...  She is respected A WHOLE LOT!!....  Just not in YOUR circles...  You really need to get out more..  lol!!   I don't respect any of the Conservative crap on FOX....  So...?????



Who would be having such lower numbers as MSNBC.   Look to the charts I posted a couple days back.   MSNBC is much lower than FOX NEWS in following numbers.   So maybe that is the only place where you so wonderful speaking person is getting her due respect, but over the country she is just another of those radio and TV expounders.   So really a restricted market for her.   I am sure I read last winter that MSNBC was talking about cutting her time or cutting her employment.   Wish I could prove that memory is good.

And read what I just posted to your buddy Jim.   I don't live with FOX NEWS but they are one very well liked by the population over many other stations that some seem to want to watch.   Go for your far far left stations and remain biased in your thinking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2015)

Ratings are by viewership, and not the quality of the content of the news.  I don't hate Fox news, but see it for what it is and don't take it too seriously.  Their audience, from all I've read, has a median age of 68 years old, white and republican/conservative.  As the viewers die off, so likely will their ratings, as the younger people rarely watch Fox news on TV.

  We go back and forth from MSNBC to Fox for most of the news.  Fox is a little to angry and politically (right-wing) driven for me personally to watch for too long, also, another reason for the ratings is sex sells.  I've heard one of the conservative radio talk show hosts recently comment about how he has the hots for Kimberly Guilfoyle, Fox has the eye candy and some types are definitely drawn to that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

Well no wonder...  Rachael Maddow is a flat chested lesbian.  Who would want to watch her and actually exercise their brain... when they can watch FOX and have that little "brain" in their pants stimulated..   Never thought of that.. but it certainly makes sense... :excited:


----------



## Debby (Aug 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I just read her complete Bio.  She is a attended college in Nevada, she is from RED state South Dakota but no where does it indicate a law degree, but that aside, he life experiences at 22 are practically nil and you talk about academia, she is just out of college and her entire background is Republican including her parents training from an early age.




But I'll bet she's a cutey and that makes it all okay for Fox watchers?  Would that be safe to say?  I think the picture in SeaBreezes comment says it all.  Who listens to what they say when you have that to drool over?

Hmm I wonder how the viewership would fall off if you replaced all those gorgeous ladies with women who are average looking or kind of overweight and middle aged like the men shown?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> But I'll bet she's a cutey and that makes it all okay for Fox watchers?  Would that be safe to say?



Well... they certainly can't be interested in the content....  Sort of like one claiming they subscribe to Playboy for the articles..  hahahahahaha.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ratings are by viewership, and not the quality of the content of the news.  I don't hate Fox news, but see it for what it is and don't take it too seriously.  Their audience, from all I've read, has a median age of 68 years old, white and republican/conservative.  As the viewers die off, so likely will their ratings, as the younger people rarely watch Fox news on TV.
> 
> We go back and forth from MSNBC to Fox for most of the news.  Fox is a little to angry and politically (right-wing) driven for me personally to watch for too long, also, another reason for the ratings is sex sells.  I've heard one of the conservative radio talk show hosts recently comment about how he has the hots for Kimberly Guilfoyle, Fox has the eye candy and some types are definitely drawn to that.



Why judge FOX NEWS by this program.   It is not one of FOX NEWS good programs at all, just a few folks sitting around and arguing about this days events.   Those photo's are from at least six months ago as Bob no longer is part of the show.   Bob is the hard line Democrat for the show but left last winter.   Today there are sit in's for that seat.   

There are many shows all day long, some are news shows and others not sure what they might be called, financial for sure, and in the evening are several types of discussion and news programs.   On week ends there are some different persons that do get more political than newsy.   Some are definitely left thinkers.    But can not think of their names right now.   Need to watch more FOX NEWS to see who they might be.    

For good news coverage we all should watch more than just one favorite channel.   It seems that all stations do have  preferences about their coverage.   Some like sports, some do financial things, some feature local over US or world news.   Just can not get a good coverage sticking to any one channel at all.   We stick to local channels for much of our coverage and then selectively use FOX NEWS or other TV channels for variety.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

Because this program is where all the vitriol and misinformation is generated..  And You compare this to MSNBC's Rachael Maddow..  We are just pointing out why the old men like to watch..   Not only do they hear all the hate and anger that makes them happy... they get some visual stimulation as well.. 

LOL!!!  No wonder the ratings are high...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

Could she possibly show MORE leg?


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ratings are by viewership, and not the quality of the content of the news.  I don't hate Fox news, but see it for what it is and don't take it too seriously.  Their audience, from all I've read, has a median age of 68 years old, white and republican/conservative.  As the viewers die off, so likely will their ratings, as the younger people rarely watch Fox news on TV.
> 
> We go back and forth from MSNBC to Fox for most of the news.  Fox is a little to angry and politically (right-wing) driven for me personally to watch for too long, also, another reason for the ratings is sex sells.  I've heard one of the conservative radio talk show hosts recently comment about how he has the hots for Kimberly Guilfoyle, Fox has the eye candy and some types are definitely drawn to that.



Ms Guilfoyle is a lawyer and worked as a DA in California for several years. Real world experience and not just a degree or eye candy. One of several lawyers on Fox. Just about every channel has ex and current lawyers as commentators if not anchors on their shows.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Could she possibly show MORE leg?



This is not FOX NEWS driven at all.   It is the way a lot of women dress to be in fashion.   Especially in the big cities.    In smaller towns they would be dressed in shorts or short shorts, and t-shirts.   Still plenty of legs to show.   Where are you digging up these pictures?    I do recollect the guy but not at all sure about the female.   Is she a regular or just a walk in type person, a temp?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

Dodge, wiggle, squirm..... You are big on "facts" Bob......Meet FACTS!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ratings are by viewership, and not the quality of the content of the news.  I don't hate Fox news, but see it for what it is and don't take it too seriously.  Their audience, from all I've read, has a median age of 68 years old, white and republican/conservative.  As the viewers die off, so likely will their ratings, as the younger people rarely watch Fox news on TV.
> 
> We go back and forth from MSNBC to Fox for most of the news.  Fox is a little to angry and politically (right-wing) driven for me personally to watch for too long, also, another reason for the ratings is sex sells.  I've heard one of the conservative radio talk show hosts recently comment about how he has the hots for Kimberly Guilfoyle, Fox has the eye candy and some types are definitely drawn to that.




Wow, I don't look in on the forum for a couple days and certain threads really take off!       :wink:




QuickSilver said:


> Well no wonder...  Rachael Maddow is a flat  chested lesbian.  Who would want to watch her and actually exercise  their brain... when they can watch FOX and have that little "brain" in  their pants stimulated..   Never thought of that.. but it certainly  makes sense... :excited:



Hey, she's still sexy!  :grin:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

Rachel is so clean cut looking.  I think she's great, even if she is a lot smarter than me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well no wonder...  Rachael Maddow is a flat chested lesbian.  Who would want to watch her and actually exercise their brain... when they can watch FOX and have that little "brain" in their pants stimulated..   Never thought of that.. but it certainly makes sense... :excited:



How come her radio pontifications failed to produce enough ratings to stay on the air. Talk radio is the perfect format for the professional opiner.

http://articles.philly.com/2005-07-28/news/25434230_1_al-franken-ratings-flagship-show


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Rachel is so clean cut looking.  I think she's great, even if she is a lot smarter than me.



But Rachel is failing in her job of promoting the far left thinking and growing the crowd.   She does do a decent program, so what if she is not gaining listeners for the MSNBC station.   She already has the experience of no listeners for her talk shows, so it closed.   Keep an eye for something similar with MSNBC is she does not start growing her listener folks.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Dodge, wiggle, squirm..... You are big on "facts" Bob......Meet FACTS!



These are not facts Jim.   Do you watch FOX NEWS at all.   Some of those pictures that have been put up are part timers and not at all representing the way FOX NEWS is presented at all.

Too bad that someone has the time and effort to post such trash that does not even represent FOX NEWS and claim it is the way FOX NEWS is presented.   Just more trash talk from folks that have no real information to show.   Just some biased and untrue ideas of how FOX NEWS is presented.   

A little honesty from the lefties would be nice for once in a while.    So far on this topic only one has been honest.   She said she does watch FOX NEWS and MSNBC.   At least that person is honest enough to admit to watching something other than the losing channel of MSNBC.   If you believe in only far left thinking, then MSNBC will do the job.   If you also want to hear more than just left thinking, then best to listen to other channels too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> These are not facts Jim.   Do you watch FOX NEWS at all.   Some of those pictures that have been put up are part timers and not at all representing the way FOX NEWS is presented at all.
> 
> Too bad that someone has the time and effort to post such trash that does not even represent FOX NEWS and claim it is the way FOX NEWS is presented.   Just more trash talk from folks that have no real information to show.   Just some biased and untrue ideas of how FOX NEWS is presented.
> 
> A little honesty from the lefties would be nice for once in a while.    So far on this topic only one has been honest.   She said she does watch FOX NEWS and MSNBC.   At least that person is honest enough to admit to watching something other than the losing channel of MSNBC.   If you believe in only far left thinking, then MSNBC will do the job.   If you also want to hear more than just left thinking, then best to listen to other channels too.



Pathetic.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Pathetic.


 
Are you saying it is pathetic that one on this forum is honest and admits to seeig FOX NEWS in addition to MSNBC?    Sure a shame that honesty can only get a 'pathetic' description.   To me this person is a very honest person and shows it in her posts and actions.

A goal for you to try to do Jim.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

Something for all to review.    All this trash for someone that just speaks our their feelings.   Far better than some of the trash on this forum.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/43654708...sm-goes-viral/?intcmp=obnetwork#sp=show-clips


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> This is not FOX NEWS driven at all. It is the way a lot of women dress to be in fashion. Especially in the big cities. In smaller towns they would be dressed in shorts or short shorts, and t-shirts. Still plenty of legs to show. Where are you digging up these pictures? I do recollect the guy but not at all sure about the female. Is she a regular or just a walk in type person, a temp?



It seems obvious to me that this image of the skirt length was photo-shopped.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It seems obvious to me that this image of the skirt length was photo-shopped.



Spend a day or two watching Fox News or Fox and friends and you'll think differently.  The DO were their skirts as shown.  I don't see any signs of PS.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

I just now made a pic off the kennedy show on Fox News.  Check out all those legs.  No photoshop possible here.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

You are correct Jim.   Many of the ladies at FOX NEWS do wear skirts that are well above the knee and near mid thigh when walking.   Those ladies also, but not all, determine to cross their legs when seated.   There are some ladies on FOX that do wear a bit  closer to the knee skirts and will not cross their legs and their feet will be flat on the floor.   There are all kinds of lady's on FOX NEWS.

Were those photos just photo shopped?    I know some were as the ladies were individual and were in party type dresses, somewhere, but not on FOX programs.   Some folks just love to push shock when none is needed.   FOX NEWS in general is no worse that what we see in our public, or on other TV programs, as some women just seem to be happy in the near risky dress they now wear.   Want to see more leg, go to the beach or pools.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

No need to go anywhere, just go to FoxNews.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

Or any other public place.   It is no secret that lots of ladies love to show their legs.   Still a lot of other ladies that do show some  modesty on FOX NEWS or other places.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> But Rachel is failing in her job of promoting the far left thinking and growing the crowd.   She does do a decent program, so what if she is not gaining listeners for the MSNBC station.   She already has the experience of no listeners for her talk shows, so it closed.   Keep an eye for something similar with MSNBC is she does not start growing her listener folks.



So who exactly assigned Rachel the "job" of promoting far left thinking....etc?    The whole quoted statement above smacks of the typical *far right wing *misconceptions prevalent with the FOX-views crowd.

Perhaps I am out of sync with the current political labeling, but I view Rachel as pretty much a level headed centrist.   I don't know, I thought that being in favor of what's good for people is good for the country.  

 [off topic] Maybe I'm wrong, maybe supporting a political climate more favorable to corporations and the wealthy, rather than the average citizen...is "what's good" for the country.  

Can anybody list a current politician that fits the "centrist" or "middle-of-the-road" label?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It seems obvious to me that this image of the skirt length was photo-shopped.



I watch some Fox news everyday RadishRose, and the skirt length is very short, and some have cleavage showing. https://youtu.be/ZrfEZ7HvQOg  I know a lot of women like to show leg and other assets, but some, not all of those "news reporters" look like their going out for an evening of clubbing, not reporting on news stories.

Nevertheless, I respect those who choose to watch only Fox, those who want to only watch MSNBC, or people who go to CNN or other sources for their news.  I personally am not a news buff, my husband watches more news than I do and reads the daily paper, and he switches back and forth to different channels, seems to be a good thing for us anyway.  Personal choice to be sure.

As far as the original post in this thread, regardless of where that reporter was from, I disagree with her rant.  I do that with great respect for the OP also.  I don't fault the President.


----------



## Misty (Aug 1, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> So who exactly assigned Rachel the "job" of promoting far left thinking....etc?    The whole quoted statement above smacks of the typical *far right wing *misconceptions prevalent with the FOX-views crowd.
> 
> Perhaps I am out of sync with the current political labeling, but I view Rachel as pretty much a level headed centrist.   I don't know, I thought that being in favor of what's good for people is good for the country.
> 
> ...




Rachel Maddox has said in interviews she is a liberal, tnthomas, and it's also in her Wikipedia bio.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> So who exactly assigned Rachel the "job" of promoting far left thinking....etc?    The whole quoted statement above smacks of the typical *far right wing *misconceptions prevalent with the FOX-views crowd.
> 
> Perhaps I am out of sync with the current political labeling, but I view Rachel as pretty much a level headed centrist.   I don't know, I thought that being in favor of what's good for people is good for the country.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, Rachel is not a centrist at all.   She does favor the far left idea and the direction we, the US, has been going.   MSNBC is far left in many ways.   And so is the direction the US has been going for a number of years.   Far left towards total socialism.   Not sure that is the way our government was designed.

Why should the people end up as puppets for the government as far too many countries in Europe have done.   There was nothing wrong with the US government set up of people first and then the county or state and finally the US federal government to try to  hold it all together.    Nothing in our Constitution that demands a iron fist federal government telling the states how to handle their people.   We are quickly getting everything backwards to the way our country is supposed to run.   We are supposed to decide what is to be done and vote in people to do those things.   But it has gone wrong as far too many people make it their career to be in the government and telling us how they want things done.   That all needs changed.   Maybe shorter terms of service.   Two terms in Senate and maybe something different for the House, maybe 6 or 8 terms.   What we have had for too many years are folks that get elected and then want to stay forever.

One step would be to remove party from the ballots.    Just make it a vote for the people then if people want party to win they would have to know each person running in their district and vote for them by the voters knowledge only.   No looking and voting only for the 'Name' D or 'Name' R or 'Name'(what ever).   Put the vote back in the hands of the voters and not the parties.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 1, 2015)

I concede Rachael is a liberal, left.  But why BobF do you always use *FAR* left?  I have yet to simply say someone is a liberal or left.  It's always your monotonous and repetitious *FAR* left.  Get real dude.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> But Rachel is failing in her job of promoting the far left thinking and growing the crowd.





Misty said:


> Rachel Maddox has said in interviews she is a liberal, tnthomas, and it's also in her Wikipedia bio.



Misty, I think the point here is that whether Rachel Maddow is a liberal or not, it is not her job to "promote" far left thinking and "grow" the viewership.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Misty, I think the point here is that whether Rachel Maddow is a liberal or not, it is not her job to "promote" far left thinking and "grow" the viewership.



Well, if Rachel is a burden to the station, then her job will dwindle or she will be let go.   That is what happened to her radio station assignment.   If she is doing well enough for MSNBC, then she is OK for now.   But usually stations like to see followings to stay steady or grow bigger.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> So who exactly assigned Rachel the "job" of promoting far left thinking....etc?    The whole quoted statement above smacks of the typical *far right wing *misconceptions prevalent with the FOX-views crowd.
> 
> Perhaps I am out of sync with the current political labeling, but I view Rachel as pretty much a level headed centrist.   I don't know, I thought that being in favor of what's good for people is good for the country.
> 
> ...



It's not Maddow's or Msnbc's job to promote left ideology. But if nobody is listening there won't even be a forum/show to promote any ideology or express any views. 

I watch some of Maddow's stories. She's actually covered things that FOX or CNN only touched on. She covered things on the Boston Marathon Bombing that others did not. She was the only one to really question the 30 some odd bullet holes in a so called witness that drew a knife on several arm FBI agents.

 One of her biggest problems is that jazz solo at the beginning of most segments. I understand some stories need SOME background but you don't need spew everything the research staff produced or that you know. Not all information needs side comments. That's a problem not only with professional pundits but us common folk as well. Ever ask a question that only needs a simple short answer and get a story which is frequently nothing but a knowledge dump by a person trying to show how smart or on top of things they are? This is one reason Fox does better in the ratings, they don't dwell as much. Anderson Cooper is frequently guilty of the same thing although I think that's CNN producers covering a story that seems to be popular for ratings.

But without an audience the show and message could die.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

You are correct....  Fox doesn't "dwell as much"....  that's for sure... why go in depth when some hateful rantings and ravings and Obama bashing will be sufficient for the viewership's intellect?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2015)

I was only speaking about that ONE photo, not any other. It really looks shopped to me. That's all.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I was only speaking about that ONE photo, not any other. It really looks shopped to me. That's all.



If speaking of the photo of 5 or 6 lined up, I would agree.   They were not dressed in work cloths at all.   The photo's were not at FOX NEWS either.   So if that photo I would agree with you.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 2, 2015)

Misty said:


> Rachel Maddow has said in interviews she is a liberal, tnthomas, and it's also in her Wikipedia bio.




I read her wikipedia page, and she in fact labels herself as a liberal.   I don't care so much about a person's political viewpoint, as long as they can discuss the issues with those who disagree, in a civilized fashion.     I used to enjoy William F. Buckley Jr's show- Firing Line.   

In my view William F. Buckley had the intellect, the credentials, the finesse to do a good job of stating his case, or questioning an opposing view, and being able to allow both himself and his guest to part ways with dignity and respect.

But, continuing with Rachel Maddow, I did see mention from impartial  sources that her program did in fact have "ratings slippage".     Not wanting to commit a statistical fallacy- I am not seeing a causal 

connection between the decline of TRMS viewer volume, and the message that she conveys....as has been insinuated in several posts in this thread.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Misty*





> _Rachel Maddow has said in interviews she is a liberal, tnthomas, and it's also in her Wikipedia bio._





Despite what you conservatives think..... LIBERAL is NOT a dirty word.   Yes.. Maddow is a liberal...  I'm a liberal...  I like being a liberal I am proud of being a liberal  and believe it's the BEST political ideology..... So what..??


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

QS, methinks there may be confusion by some posters as to what constitutes the difference between liberal, a moderate, centrist, sociopolitical viewpoint, and, shudder, gulp, SOCIALISM!!!!  In five months on this forum, I have yet to read one far left socialist post. Who are these closeted leftists, and where are their threads/posts? Pink Canadians want to know!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS, methinks there may be confusion by some posters as to what constitutes the difference between liberal, a moderate, centrist, sociopolitical viewpoint, and, shudder, gulp, SOCIALISM!!!!  In five months on this forum, I have yet to read one far left socialist post. Who are these closeted leftists, and where are their threads/posts? Pink Canadians want to know!



Is that a surprise?   Those with FOX news plugged into their umbilicus tend to be misinformed..


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

Hmmm, perhaps in danger of terminal rectal-cranial inversion? Eek!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm, perhaps in danger of terminal rectal-cranial inversion? Eek!



It's okay, they're used to it.:bigwink:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

Wonder what the view is like??


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

My guess, the view is crappy? Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 2, 2015)

:lofl::lofl::lofl::lol1:


----------



## Debby (Aug 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS, methinks there may be confusion by some posters as to what constitutes the difference between liberal, a moderate, centrist, sociopolitical viewpoint, and, shudder, gulp, SOCIALISM!!!!  In five months on this forum, I have yet to read one far left socialist post. Who are these closeted leftists, and where are their threads/posts? Pink Canadians want to know!




My head is spinning from all those titles!  When I read comments or articles that are accusing people of any of those, I get totally confused.  Who are they talking about?  Are they bad?  Did someone say something?  What did they say?  What did they do?   What's going on...who am I....why am I here.... what am I.....what were we talking about.....told you, totally confused


----------



## BobF (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, for the Canadians, enjoy yourself all you want as your elections mean nothing to the US.

For the US folks, we do have an interest in our government operating as the Constitution says we should.   Far too many of the people seem to want a full government controlled system, just like too many in the European countries do.   Where the countries government can and does just tell folks how to live.

In the US it is supposed to be the people that tell our governments how to operate, from the local towns, to cities, to states, and then finally the federal government to hold it all together.   

What we have right now is a federal government that thinks they have the duty to tell people, cities, and states how to live.   Pretty close to monarchy style European governments.   Bad move for the US as we have always, till the last 50 or so years, wanted the people to run their own lives and worked to help them do that.    

Now we have our federal government messing in just about everything from schools, industries, banking, housing, medical, you name it, the feds want to control it.   It will be nice if we can get to a less controlling government of liberal Democrats and conservative Republicans that could get back to working together for common goals.   That has not happened for a number of years now.   

Point one way or the other but it is the two political parties that are dividing this country so badly.   We should not recognize either party on our ballots and encourage all to vote for the positions, not the parties.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 2, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well, for the Canadians, enjoy yourself all you want as your elections mean nothing to the US.
> 
> For the US folks, we do have an interest in our government operating as the Constitution says we should.   Far too many of the people seem to want a full government controlled system, just like too many in the European countries do.   Where he countries government can and does just tell folks how to live.
> 
> ...



Why don't you actually find out about European governments before bashing them all.  Having a monarchy doesn't mean there is a dictatorship.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> My head is spinning from all those titles!  When I read comments or articles that are accusing people of any of those, I get totally confused.  Who are they talking about?  Are they bad?  Did someone say something?  What did they say?  What did they do?   What's going on...who am I....why am I here.... what am I.....what were we talking about.....told you, totally confused



No need to be confused.  NO ONE has said anything..   We have a conservative factor in our politics that vilifies anyone or any ideology that does not fall in line with theirs..   It's NEVER...  "I do not agree with the ideology of the Liberals, and they have a different opinion than I do".... BUT it's always accusations of Communism... Fascism.... Nazi's...... Un-American...  Un-Patriotic..... Against the Constitution...FAR LEFT"    BULLShiite.   It's never about just having a different view and opinion... it has to be over the top!!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, I can see xenophobia has raised it's ugly head, last recourse of a specious argument? Any country, no matter how powerful, is affected by the politics of it's next door neighbours. Factor in the enormous trade/tourism ties between our two fair nations, and a  Canada's elections are irrelevant position is purely isolationist posturing, and an attempt at a personal attack on an individual who never mentioned the name of any specific poster in her posts. I criticisised ideas, ridiculed ideas, not people, there is a difference. I appreciate the courtesy of others who follow these rules set out by admin. how else can we debate sensitive issues without fear of personal or abusive remarks?


----------



## BobF (Aug 2, 2015)

We certainly do have some very strong post on this forum.    Good for all of them that do so.   At least there is no doubt about how some think and which way they will likely vote.   Something wrong with saying opponents are wrong?   I see no stopping of that on this forum and certainly no change since I joined in about two years ago.

I don't see me worrying about Canadian politics in any big way.   It would do me no good to do so.   So I do pick up on some folks that insist only their way should be posted and they use their idea of comedy or fun to fill such a post with trash talks and nonsense.

On a forum like this we should all be able to speak our minds and not expect to be shut down by opposing posters at all.   That is why I have said the US should do away with these political parties on ballots.   Make the voters have to think about whom they are voting for.    Allowing party votes is far too easy to do.    No brain, no thinking, just X the big party box and go get a beer.   Sure glad they did away with that but now we should get rid of the R and D by the names.   Make it a choice of knowledge from the voters.

We do have some real hateful types that claim they know everything and the rest should just shut up.   Not really very smart people will talk or act that way at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

BobF said:


> We certainly do have some very strong post on this forum.    Good for all of them that do so.   At least there is no doubt about how some think and which way they will likely vote.   Something wrong with saying opponents are wrong?   I see no stopping of that on this forum and certainly no change since I joined in about two years ago.
> 
> I don't see me worrying about Canadian politics in any big way.   It would do me no good to do so.   So I do pick up on some folks that insist only their way should be posted and they use their idea of comedy or fun to fill such a post with trash talks and nonsense.
> 
> ...



And just exactly WHO are there real "hateful" types you are referring to BOB...??


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope I am one...I hope, I hope, I hope....


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

I am not certain if I have been painted as hateful, or merely viewed as using humour to disguise my trash talk/nonsense-filled posts? Personally, I think a little levity is often beneficial in diffusing heated exchanges than can arise when posters are passionate about their political/social beliefs. I am attempting to address ideas here, not people. It is not always easy. I am feeling very repressed, perhaps I shall require therapy. Merlin, where you? Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I hope I am one...I hope, I hope, I hope....



I believe that anyone who doesn't share Bob's world view is considered one of the hateful ones.


----------



## BobF (Aug 2, 2015)

No Jim you are not one of the hateful ones.    Good challenges are nice.   But some only can approach others with personal, hate filled, comments that do nothing to clear up confusion.   I don't know why others seem to think they can challenge but get upset if they are challenged.    I try to avoid personal challenges but some on this forum relish in personal attacks.   Sad way some folks think about others.   

Anyone should be able to post without personal hate or finger pointing by name.   Some love the name calling but that often fails in the intelligence part.

See, already we have one that loves to name call and be hateful.   Pretty sad  being that way.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe that anyone who doesn't share Bob's world view is considered one of the hateful ones.



But only if you are his perceived *FAR LEFT! *


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

BobF said:


> No Jim you are not one of the hateful ones.    Good challenges are nice.   But some only can approach others with personal, hate filled, comments that do nothing to clear up confusion.   I don't know why others seem to think they can challenge but get upset if they are challenged.    I try to avoid personal challenges but some on this forum relish in personal attacks.   Sad way some folks think about others.
> 
> Anyone should be able to post without personal hate of finger pointing by name.   Some love the name calling but that often fails in the intelligence part.



So am I one of the hateful ones Bob?


----------



## BobF (Aug 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So am I one of the hateful ones Bob?



Since you love to toss names and speak angrily, yes you would likely be one of those that many wish they did not have to put up with.   Does that make you feel better?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

BobF said:


> Since you love to toss names and speak angrily, yes you would likely be one of those that many wish they did not have to put up with.   Does that make you feel better?



Would you mind quoting some of my "hateful" posts?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

With respect, referring to other's posts as filled with trash-talk and nonsense is a personal attack. None of us need modify our 
political beliefs in a democratic setting, however, dispute ideas, not character. It erodes credibility, and promotes unnecessary
misunderstanding and bad feeling between persons who could otherwise cheerfully joust in the political arena. Debates are supposed to be fun, not verbal warfare. No one benefits under these circumstances. Hopefully we are civilised beings not  members of a modern day Roman circus. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> With respect, referring to other's posts as filled with trash-talk and nonsense is a personal attack. None of us need modify our
> political beliefs in a democratic setting, however, dispute ideas, not character. It erodes credibility, and promotes unnecessary
> misunderstanding and bad feeling between persons who could otherwise cheerfully joust in the political arena. Debates are supposed to be fun, not verbal warfare. No one benefits under these circumstances. Hopefully we are civilised beings not  members of a modern day Roman circus. Lol.



I agree... but Bob has a habit of accusing anyone that doesn't agree with him of being hateful... I'm just asking that he show examples of it..  That seems fair doesn't it?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2015)

Fair indeed, no accusation without specification.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

I think that the purpose of debate is to be challenged...  It makes one examine their positions.  Bob on the other hand gets frustrated and lashes out with accusations when he is challenged.    Since he has accused me of this.. I simply would like him to post some quotes to illustrate it..I want examples of my "name calling" and "angry speaking"..      I don't believe he can... and of course he won't..   I predict he will just come back with another accusation.


----------



## BobF (Aug 2, 2015)

If you read backwards on this thread you will see that I have tried to not point names or put hate into the thread.   You continued to demand that I post a name, so I did.   Don't like it?    Why did you demand it?

I have had some that left me notes saying you are the reason they are leaving the forum.   But you don't seem to worry about how many you drive off the forum at all.   Just your abrasive way of handling situations.   I am not leaving because of you or anyone else.   I will post as I think about things.   Don't like what I post just move on.   We do not need all this nasty stuff you love to post.   Direct and honest to you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

BobF said:


> If you read backwards on this thread you will see that I have tried to not point names or put hate into the thread.   You continued to demand that I post a name, so I did.   Don't like it?    Why did you demand it?
> 
> I have had some that left me notes saying you are the reason they are leaving the forum.   But you don't seem to worry about how many you drive off the forum at all.   Just your abrasive way of handling situations.   I am not leaving because of you or anyone else.   I will post as I think about things.   Don't like what I post just move on.   We do not need all this nasty stuff you love to post.   Direct and honest to you.



So... if that's the case... it should be easy for you to find examples of this... I mean.. if it's so prevalent.. and SO MANY have left because of it.. it would seem to me that examples can be posted....  I will wait Bob...

It would also seem to me that you would do well to follow your own advise... "don't like what I post... then just move on"   You do not need to keep accusing me of things that are absolutely NOT true..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2015)

This thread is closed.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/13792-About-Political-Discussions


----------

